# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Supplemental Filter Help



## Philster (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm looking to supplement my filtration on my 90 gal Hagen 48lx18wx24h. I currently have an Eheim 2215 with their surface extractor T'd into the intake line. Last night I went to install a AquaClear 300 and found that it will not touch the top of my water. It is about 1/2" up and my water level is basically at the max. I see now way of modifying the AC300 so the flow doesnt drop onto the surface. Is there a HOB filter that is a bit deeper than the AC? I have 3 Nutrafin Co2 kits going but I highly doubt they are doing anything and if I really even need them. I only have 1.7w/gal. Should I just remove them and not worry about the Co2 at this light level? Thanks all.

Phil.


----------



## Philster (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm looking to supplement my filtration on my 90 gal Hagen 48lx18wx24h. I currently have an Eheim 2215 with their surface extractor T'd into the intake line. Last night I went to install a AquaClear 300 and found that it will not touch the top of my water. It is about 1/2" up and my water level is basically at the max. I see now way of modifying the AC300 so the flow doesnt drop onto the surface. Is there a HOB filter that is a bit deeper than the AC? I have 3 Nutrafin Co2 kits going but I highly doubt they are doing anything and if I really even need them. I only have 1.7w/gal. Should I just remove them and not worry about the Co2 at this light level? Thanks all.

Phil.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just last week I posted a question asking for opinions on using an Aqua Clear as a supplemental filter. The responses were not good. However, on another forum someone was able to make an adapter for the water return that allowed the water to return more gently. I can't remember where I saw that posting and can't remember what he did in particular. 

Currently, I'm using a HOT Magnum and wanted to replace it with an AC. The HOT has too many internal parts to fool around with, IMO. But it is a closed system and the water return goes deep into the tank just like you want. I've decided to continue with the HOT as it is the best supplemental filter for a plant tank I can find. My tank is 36 gallons with an Eheim 2322 and the HOT. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Philster (Mar 20, 2004)

Hmmm I read a post by Steve Hampton that lead me to a search for an individual who apparently had installed sponge on the outflow tray? I couldn't find the individual post though. I'm hoping to hear from Steve.

Phil.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Phil, that's the posting I read also. I'll notify you if I locate it.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Philster (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks Carlos but save yourself the search my freind. After reviewing Magnum I'm going to get one and keep the AquaClear for a non-planted tank. They do have a few parts but then again so do their other filters and they seem to be of decent quality. The 250 model is the one I think I will get to supplement my Eheim 2215.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is the thread.

A really good thing about Marineland is the telephone tech support. Enjoy your new filter.

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

FYI, an Aqua Clear, or other HOB filter with a waterfall return can be improved so that the return does not cause turbulence by adding a "sliding board" return. The sliding board is a piece of thin flexible polyethylene, cut from a milk jug. It is fit into the return, and supports the water flow so it slides down smoothly into the water instead of a drop. The slidig board is cut the width of the return, and has a couple of sharp bends to hook it over the water return. then it goes into the water at about a 30 degree angle from the horizontal.

You could also cut an AC sponge to hang over the lip of the return, but I would worry about the sponge getting clogged and causing the AC to overflow.


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Hi Philster,
What plants are you planning to have in your tank and are you using normal flourescents for your lighting? To grow even low light plants in your tank, you'll probably need major wattage using power compact or high-output flourescents or even metal halides to get the penetration and coverage at that depth. For adequate CO2 supplementation for your size tank, you'll be better off considering a pressurized system for the long term financial and energy savings down the road. If you figure these things out first, then we'll be better able to answer your question about filtration. HTH.

[This message was edited by misterb on Thu March 04 2004 at 10:27 PM.]


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Hi Philster,
Just another thought.... If your main concern is for supplemental filtration, I assume, for your fish and other creature inhabitants, then the AquaClear 500 would be a better size (also no need for modifications) for your tank. HTH.

[This message was edited by misterb on Thu March 04 2004 at 09:13 PM.]


----------



## Philster (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I realize the AquaClears can be modified but IMO that might look a bit hoky and I do not want that in our show tank. As far as lighting goes, I have 4 T-8 6700K Life Glo II's (160w) in there now and my plants are doing quite well so far. I have an additional 110w Power Compact available but am not using it as that would put me at 270w and nesesitate Co2 for sure. 

I planted fast gorwers at the begining to keep any algae in check. Green & Sunset Hygro, Anacharis, Wisteria, some Crypts and Anubias and also some Java Fern, Some Jungle Val. These are in 50/50 flourite and I fertilize with Yamato Green weekly. 

FYI the AquaClear 500 doesn't reach any further down into the tank than a 300 model which I think combined with my Eheim 2215 is lots of filtration. Correct me if I'm wrong fella's.

Phil.


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Hi Phil,
I have a lightly planted 50gal goldfish tank filtered by two AC 300's with no modifications. I have the water level on this tank topped up so it's slightly above the lip of the outflow. There's surface movement, but no splashing or noise. I'm just curious- is topping up your water level not an option? Is the top rim of your tank extra wide so it doesn't allow your AC 300 to sit low enough for the outflow to reach down to the water level? I've heard of some people cutting away a bit of the edge of the trim to allow the use of some HOB filters on their tanks.
Sounds like you certainly have enough filtration if you can make the AC work....(and not have to buy any other filter)... I like the AC's- cheap, effective, quiet, simple construction and parts, and lots of filter capacity and versatility.


----------



## Philster (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi there Misterb







, I do have a thick rim on this 90 gallon tank http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=103&PROD_ID=01030400010101 and even though I've trimmed some material away it still will not touch the water surface by about 1/2". I don't think these tanks are sold in the USA. The water is right up the begining of the black trim and I won't go past as they claim it can cause problems. Non the less, I went to the LFS at lunch to pick up the HOT Magnum but they had Fluval's on sale so I bought the model 304 for 79.99 Canadian and now will have that plus the Eheim. Thanks again. I will keep the AC300 for our other 65 gal non-planted tank as a back up.

Phil.


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Hi Phil,
That's a good price for the Fluval! BigAl's lists the 304 at $129.99(cdn). Like the AquaClear's, the Fluval's have their critics, but I've had an older 203 for the past 8+ years filtering a 40gal tank for two red-eared sliders and I've never had any problem with it. Of course, turtles are awfully messy animals and it's a pain to break down the Fluval for cleaning, but at least it's doing the job... Good luck with your tank!


----------



## Philster (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks misterb. You know it's sad when I went in that LFS before xmas they were 219.00 and I said that is nuts and I bought my Eheim 2215 for 149.00. Then at xmas the Fluvals were 149.00, a month ago they were 119.00 and now they are down to 79.00. I found Bigals is fairly consistant at least with their pricing. Did you guys on the west coast have the special going on boxing day where they were selling thier brand of water conditioner for 19.99/gallon? We stocked up on a few gallons down here.

Phil.


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Hi Phil,
Missed out on their Boxing Day Sale... We were thinking of getting one of their assemble-yourself stands for the turtle tank (keep finding bits of wood underneath the old stand...not a good sign..) but didn't make it in time. Using Prime at the moment- their stuff work OK?


----------



## Philster (Mar 20, 2004)

So far so good, It looks and smells like Stress Coat to me. Price was right anyway. I got the Fluval plumbed in and running. Just as queit as the Eheim and lots of water circulation now over the plants and nothing breaking the surface so I won't be waisting what little Co2 I do have







Well gotta get packed, I'm off to Moncton, NB for the week on business. Take care.

Phil.


----------

